# Show line (male puppy) wanted - need breeder reccomendations!



## Paisley (Mar 31, 2013)

After contacting a couple of breeders with either no pups available or no response, we are starting to look at breeders online but need references. :help: With all of the health and temperament issues plaguing the GSD, we want a dog from proven, OFA'ed parents that have puppies with good temperaments for an active family pet, good with kids, not fearful! We want that "trendy" look: the deep red and black, big head, strong bone, etc. but we will train him of course to be friendly and social as much as possible. I do not want a mean dog! Just one who looks imposing from the outside! Can anyone give recommendations for a breeder with good references from pet owners and good show results?


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Where are you located?? My male fits your description looks wise/health wise...He's a long coat though (but his breeder doesn't breed specifically for LC - they pop up occasionally) If your close by or don't care about shipping I can recommend her. 

He's 9 months old here.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

We have a show line pup as well =)


----------



## Paisley (Mar 31, 2013)

Gsdlover91: at first, shipping a dog seemed crazy to me but now it seems like a common thing... Even rescues ship dogs these days! We have searched the New England/NY area ads and nothing has come up. Your boy fits the description so I would be interested to hear about your breeder.

Neko: He's adorable! Is he yours or is he available?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

there is a show breeder on this board

Huerta Hof - they seem to get quite a few good recommendations from owners, and are active in showing and titling their dogs - - Robin is on the board and on facebook

In Ohio there is Wilmoth Haus - Kathy and Tim Wilmoth are retired K9 LEO and actively show and train in the sport. www.wilmothdogs.com - I know them personally and recommend them. Very little on FB

In Kentucky there is Drache Feld - Charlie Starr - very sucessful show kennel who keeps the show prospects to raise and sells many dogs to pet homes....I know many pets from this kennel personally as quite a few are local. www.drachefeld.com


I know there are breeders in New England, but do not know them personally and a few of the larger ones would not probably suit you.

Lee


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

She is located in Wisconsin, near Madison. Hokschhaus German Shepherds - Hokschhaus German Shepherds ? Michelle has been phenomenal to work with, another i'd recommend, is Huerta Hof, they are located in IL.

If you have any questions about Hokschhaus, feel free to PM me.


----------



## Paisley (Mar 31, 2013)

wolfstraum said:


> I know there are breeders in New England, but do not know them personally and a few of the larger ones would not probably suit you.


Thank you for confirming this!! I have not gotten a great feeling from the contacts I have made. Thanks for the links as well.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

This bundle of razor teeth is all mine, but here is where he comes from and they have puppies available. =)

Von den Oher Tannen - True German Shepherd Dogs | Facebook

Von den Oher Tannen


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

there's nothing "trendy" about blk&red GSD's.



Paisley said:


> After contacting a couple of breeders with either no pups available or no response, we are starting to look at breeders online but need references. :help: With all of the health and temperament issues plaguing the GSD, we want a dog from proven, OFA'ed parents that have puppies with good temperaments for an active family pet, good with kids, not fearful!
> 
> >>>> We want that "trendy" look: the deep red and black,<<<<
> 
> big head, strong bone, etc. but we will train him of course to be friendly and social as much as possible. I do not want a mean dog! Just one who looks imposing from the outside! Can anyone give recommendations for a breeder with good references from pet owners and good show results?


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Check out Peakes Brook German Shepherds. I have a male from a Tyger/Darby mating. He is a bit nervy, but from what I have heard he is the exception in her breeding program. 
German Shepherds at Peakesbrook, AKC German Shepherd Puppies, New York German Shepherd Breeder, AKC German Shepherds for sale.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Just from initial look, Peakes Brook has American Lines, bred first and foremost for showing in the AKC ring. The OP wants a deep red and black, which would not be American Lines. 

The few breeders that Wolfstraum recommended are very well respected in the breed and would have exactly the type that you are looking for. I would second her recommendations!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Julie at Alta Tollhaus in MI has pups on the ground now(not sure if they are all spoken for) She has the look you are interested in and health tests. Alta-Tollhaus German Shepherd Dogs
Many on the board have pups from her kennel.


----------



## Paisley (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks for all the recs! This forum is great and I wish I came here sooner. Another question! What should I expect to pay for a puppy from these types of breeders?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

$2000+


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Paisley said:


> Thanks for all the recs! This forum is great and I wish I came here sooner. Another question! What should I expect to pay for a puppy from these types of breeders?


Every breeder is different, but expect to pay around $2000 for a well bred German show line. Possibly more, maybe less.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I think Wilmoth Haus and Drache Feld are below average pricing for pet pups....Ohio breeders tend to be less pricy...Drache Feld is more concerned with keeping show potential and looking to place pups in good family homes than market pricing (at least he was in the past!) I'd say $1500 for those two

Lee


----------



## Paisley (Mar 31, 2013)

$1500 is what I was hoping for, for a pup that needed to be shipped. Sounds a lot better than the $4500 one person quoted me!! (But still enough to need a defibrillator on standby for my darling husband.)


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

You're probably going to have to add another $400 on top of that price to have a puppy shipped.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

$1500-2000 pretty standard. I think the ones that are $3500 plus are just too much, you can find a very similar dog, if not better, for around $1500


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Showlines run higher prices than working lines....I seldom if ever see SL's going for under two grand(if the breeder is actually working and showing their dogs!)


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I also suggest Huerta Hof. Robin is great. She regularly posts pics of training sessions and show results and various other things on their FB page. Very knowledgable. I'm not a huge fan of the showlines (don't care for the look) but temperment-wise, they consistenty produce dogs that fit with desires so wouldn't object to getting a dog from Robin. You can expect to pay roughly $1800 for a pup from Robin but they've also got dogs working in law enforcement, service dogs and various other "adventures" sport wise.


----------



## Paisley (Mar 31, 2013)

So glad for all the feedback. I got a few emails and suggestions of breeders to contact and it sounds like a couple of good prospects are out there. I will keep you all posted!!


----------



## mackjordann (Mar 13, 2013)

My dog is from show lines! He is black and red but the camera always bleaches out his color. He's a pup in both, I can't remember exactly how old in the pictures. I can give the name of the breeder if ya want! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

My dog came from Alta Tollhaus kennel. I can tell you that my dog has gone everywhere with my family, he does amazingly well in public. 
He is an amazing black and red showline that I work in PSA, yet a best friend to my young 4 yr old son. 
I have posted quite a few photos of Koda in the Picture Forum.


----------

